# LHCF Acronyms and Abbreviations and Methods & Hair Guides



## Allandra (Jan 27, 2004)

A few ladies have been asking about having a thread that contains LHCF acronyms, abbreviations and methods (like the baggie). I will keep this thread closed, and I will add on to it. So, LHCF members, please send me your acronyms, abbreviations and methods via private message. TIA!


ACV - Apple Cider Vinegar

APL - Arm Pit Length

AO GPB - Aubrey Organics Glycogen Protein Balancer

BC - Big Chop

BSB - Below Shoulder Blade

BSS - Beauty Supply Store

BSL - Bra Strap Length

BTW - By The Way

DB - Deep Brilliance

CD HM - Carol's Daughter Hair Milk

CD HHB - Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter

CD SoMM- Carolâ€™s Daughter Some of Margueriteâ€™s Magic

CON - CrÃ¨me of Nature

CW - Conditioner Wash

CWC - Conditioner Wash Conditioner

Dusting - cutting appro 1/8 - 1/12 of an inch from your ends to maintian your hair. It can be done to search and destroy split ends or to keep up your trims. Many people consider a trim to be 1-2 inches. When you dust, you dont notice much of a difference. Most scissor happy stylists just cant understand this concept.

EFA - Essential Fatty Acid

EO - Essential Oil

EPO - Evening Primrose Oil

EVOO - Extra Virgin Olive Oil

HHG - Happy Hair Growing

HHiaB - Healthy Hair in a Bottle

HTH - Hope This Helps

IMHO - In My Humble Opinion

IMO - In My Opinion

IIRC - If I Remember Correctly

ITA - I Too Agree

LUST - L'oreal Unfrizz Smoothing Treatment

MTG - Shapley's Original 'Mane-Tail-Groom'

NTM - Neutrogena Triple Moisture

NSFW - Not Safe For Work

PJ - Product Junkie

Slip - When the comb glides through the hair (tangle free)

TWA - Teeny Weeny Afro

TIA - Thanks In Advance

WGO - Wild Growth Oil

Baggie Method: http://public.fotki.com/dontspeakdefeat/how_to_do_various/baggie_technique/

Bump / Bumping: to put a thread at the top of the list


----------



## Allandra (Aug 26, 2007)

I know a lot of you have already seen these hair guides, but I thought I'd post them again (as a member asked me for them via private message).

http://www.hairoil.com/hairguides.htm


----------

